# fearless moral inventory



## Kajeetah

Bonjour!

A, fraîchement sorti de prison, prend un café avec B, le type qui animait des ateliers de parole en prison, et qui lui avait proposé de poursuivre le "travail" une fois qu'il serait libre. B dit à A qu'il est prêt pour l'étape suivante et lui donne un cahier, sur la couverture duquel il est écrit *"fearless moral inventory"*. A le prend et lit le titre sur un ton très dubitatif. B ajoute: "You're gonna write your life story, my friend.(...) All of it. The good, the bad... (...) Honesty is the key."

J'ai vu que ça existait vraiment, surtout dans un contexte religieux. J'ai trouvé "inventaire moral courageux" ou "sans peur" mais je n'y vois qu'une traduction littérale peu convaincante.

Inventaire moral sans tabous
Inventaire moral sans concessions

Si vous avez d'autres idées... merci!


----------



## hersko1

J'aime assez "sans concessions"
Ou peut-être "inventaire moral rédigé sans crainte"


----------



## Philippides

"Sans concessions" me parait également bien, mais je me demande si on pourrait le trouver sur un document à destination d'ex-détenus, dont la majorité n'a pas un vocabulaire riche. Même "tabous" est peut-être d'un registre trop relevé. 
A ce titre, les traduction "inventaire moral courageux" ou "sans peur" ne sont peut-être pas si mauvaises que ça. En changeant un peu le sens, que penses-tu de "complet" ?

Le terme "Inventaire" me semble curieux aussi, mais sans doute est-ce la même chose en anglais. J'aurais plutôt utilisé "journal", surtout au vu de la suite : "You're gonna write your life story, my friend.(...)"


----------



## Kajeetah

C'est ce que je croyais aussi au début! Mais à un moment il parle de "columns", j'ai regardé des exemples, il y a des tableaux avec des listes, des choses à cocher, à remplir. Avec les défauts à erradiquer, les qualités à cultiver.
Ce n'est pas réservé au milieu carcéral, c'est aussi utilisé pour des gens qui font des cures de désintoxication.


----------



## hersko1

Que pensez-vous d"inventaire moral *objectif*" ?


----------



## Philippides

Inspiré par "Honesty is the key" : "Un inventaire moral honnête"... Et après on pourrait utiliser "franchise" pour traduire "honesty"


----------



## hersko1

Oui, j'avais pensé à "honnête" ou "en toute honnêteté" et j'ai hésité, vu le caractère criminel du gars.
Mais c'est mon préféré.


----------



## Itisi

'courageux' ?


----------



## Nicomon

_La vérité toute nue ?_ _Confessions à livre ouvert ?   _Bon... je pense que je m'éloigne un peu. 

_Bilan/inventaire moral sans honte et sans peur / honnête et sans crainte ?  _
Sinon oui... _courageux.  _

Extrait de cet article :


> PRINCIPE CLÉ : Faites un bilan moral écrit approfondi et courageux de vous-même.


----------



## Uncle Bob

It sounds as if is analogous to the "Self-criticism" of the Great Proletarian Cultural Revolution! Therefore: _auto-critique?_


----------



## pointvirgule

_sans complaisance_ ?


----------



## Nicomon

Moi je pense que ça marche.

Exemple lu : 





> Dans* l'inventaire moral, minutieux de nous-mêmes*, tel que préconisé par le programme des groupes d'entraide, la sexualité occupe une place importante en raison des multiples blessures émotionnelles qui y sont rattachées.
> [...]
> Ce questionnaire a pour objectif de te remettre en contact avec ces blessures émotionnelles qui sont à l'origine de ton mal de vivre et des diverses dépendances qui ont servies (sic) à anesthésier ce mal d'être et de l'âme. Il est donc d'une extrême importance de répondre à ce questionnaire *avec beaucoup d'honnêteté et sans complaisance*.


----------



## ForeverHis

I'm with Itisi, "inventaire moral courageux". It makes the most sense in this context.


----------



## Itisi

Je trouve que 'sans complaisance' convient pour décrire, expliquer ce qu'il est question de faire, mais pas pour figurer dans le titre, sur la couverture du cahier, qui doit inspirer la personne à s'en servir.


----------



## hersko1

pointvirgule said:


> _sans complaisance_ ?


+1


----------



## Kajeetah

Merci à tous! J'aime beaucoup "sans complaisance", même si je suis de l'avis d'Itisi en #14
Je vais aussi réfléchir à bilan au lieu d'inventaire.
Je trouve que l'exercice tient plus de l'examen de conscience religieux que de l'auto-critique communiste (qui se fait publiquement il me semble)
"Courageux" est le plus proche de l'original mais ne me plaît pas...
Merci encore pour toutes vos propositions!


----------



## Itisi

PS - En fait, je ne vois pas bien le rapport entre 'fearless' et 'sans complaisance'...


----------



## Kajeetah

Qu'il faut du courage pour évoquer ses aspects peu glorieux?


----------



## Itisi

Mais, 'courageux' et 'sans complaisance' ne sont pas synonymes...


----------



## Philippides

Ils ne sont pas synonymes. Mais comme le dit Kajeetah, il faut du courage pour être sans complaisance envers soi-même. 
Le résultat pour ce qui est du bilan (ou de l'inventaire) moral personnel sera le même.


----------



## Itisi

Ça, c'est une interpétation.

Edit - Alors pourquoi pas 'consciencieux' ?


----------



## Kajeetah

Non bien sûr ce ne sont pas des synonymes, mais je préfère m'éloigner du sens que d'en rester proche et que ça sonne bizarrement (je peux me le permettre alor sj'en profite!)
Dans le cadre d'un dialogue, parfois la traduction exacte ne fonctionne pas, et c'est en s'éloignant du sens du mot qu'on peut recoller au sens général de la scène (et là il faut interpréter) Je ne dis pas qu'ici c'est le cas. J'aimerais bien trouver un truc "qui claque", vu la tête du type quand il lit le titre (un mélange entre "tout un programme!" et "mais quelle connerie")


----------



## Philippides

Quelques autres idées en vrac : 
"Bilan moral sans se cacher"
"Bilan moral transparent / en toute transparence"
"Bilan moral à nu"


----------



## Kajeetah

J'avais pensé à transparent, en plus c'est un concept super à la mode.
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Itisi

Kajeetah said:


> vu la tête du type quand il lit le titre


Ah, mais, ça change un peu la donne !  (Mais 'transparent', quand même...)


----------



## pointvirgule

Kajeetah said:


> J'avais pensé à transparent, en plus c'est un concept super à la mode.


Ah oui, avec _transparent_, je vois la tronche du type... Bien joué, Philippides.


----------



## Nicomon

Des autres suggestions de Philippides j'aime bien aussi : _Bilan moral à nu.  _
Mais ce doit être parce que ça ressemble à mon pas trop sérieux (post 9):  _La vérité toute nue. _

C'est ce bout qui m'y a fait penser : 





Kajeetah said:


> "You're gonna write your life story, my friend.(...) All of it. The good, the bad... (...) Honesty is the key."


  Blague à part - même si j'ai mis un exemple - _courageux _ne serait pas mon premier choix non plus pour le titre.
_
Transparent_ convient bien à mon avis.     Et je préfère_ bilan _à_ inventaire. _


----------



## ForeverHis

The English 'fearless' implies a sort of positive challenge which 'transparent' misses, but I think it's a good compromise in this context.


----------



## Cilette

Bonjour,

après avoir lu toutes les propositions, il me semble qu'"*examen de conscience*" (seulement utilisé au détour d'un commentaire) est beaucoup plus idiomatique qu'"inventaire moral" ou "bilan moral" et correspond parfaitement à ce que c'est (4ème étape d'une désintoxication - alcool, drogue ou autre : Twelve-step program - Wikipedia)
Pour "fearless" c'est plus délicat...."*sans complaisance*" est certes une adaptation mais retranscrit au mieux l'idée, selon moi.


----------



## AmericanAbroad

Kajeetah said:


> Bonjour!
> 
> A, fraîchement sorti de prison, prend un café avec B, le type qui animait des ateliers de parole en prison, et qui lui avait proposé de poursuivre le "travail" une fois qu'il serait libre. B dit à A qu'il est prêt pour l'étape suivante et lui donne un cahier, sur la couverture duquel il est écrit *"fearless moral inventory"*. A le prend et lit le titre sur un ton très dubitatif. B ajoute: "You're gonna write your life story, my friend.(...) All of it. The good, the bad... (...) Honesty is the key."
> 
> J'ai vu que ça existait vraiment, surtout dans un contexte religieux. J'ai trouvé "inventaire moral courageux" ou "sans peur" mais je n'y vois qu'une traduction littérale peu convaincante.
> 
> Inventaire moral sans tabous
> Inventaire moral sans concessions
> 
> Si vous avez d'autres idées... merci!


On pourrait dire "un inventaire moral scrupuleux".  Quand on dit "fearless" dans ce contexte, en anglais, on veut dire que l'inventaire ne doit pas etre limité par la peur, qu'il doit etre complet et approfondi.  A mon avis, on dirait "scrupuleux" en français pour souligner cet aspect de l'inventaire dans un seul mot juste comme l'anglais le dit avec un seul mot.  Je ne pense pas que la phrase, en anglais, voudrait dire que des restrictions sur l'inventaire pour d'autres raisons à part de la peur seraient acceptables.  L'essentiel, c'est qu'on le fait d'une façon scrupuleuse, pour tout dire.  L'inventaire ne doit pas etre limité par quoi que ce soit, la peur ou autre chose.


----------



## Locape

Cilette said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> après avoir lu toutes les propositions, il me semble qu'"*examen de conscience*" (seulement utilisé au détour d'un commentaire) est beaucoup plus idiomatique qu'"inventaire moral" ou "bilan moral" et correspond parfaitement à ce que c'est (4ème étape d'une désintoxication - alcool, drogue ou autre : Twelve-step program - Wikipedia)


Je pense aussi que 'inventaire moral' est très étrange en français, plus qu'en anglais, les exemples en ligne semblent traduits littéralement, 'bilan moral' l'est moins. 'Examen de conscience' est en effet plus idiomatique, mais peut-être avec un connotation religieuse trop appuyée.


----------



## AmericanAbroad

Locape said:


> Je pense aussi que 'inventaire moral' est très étrange en français, plus qu'en anglais, les exemples en ligne semblent traduits littéralement, 'bilan moral' l'est moins. 'Examen de conscience' est en effet plus idiomatique, mais peut-être avec un connotation religieuse trop appuyée.


La difficulté avec "examen de conscience" est qu'il focalise à l'intérieur de l'individu, sa conscience.  Le moral inventory des programmes des 12 étapes est plutôt un inventaire de ce que l'individu a FAIT, les dommages qu'il a visité sur les autres ainsi que sur lui-meme.  Je crois que, dans ce sens, bilan moral serait le meilleur choix, car un bilan, normalement, est un examen des faits, pas un examen de la 'conscience' de quelqu'un.  En revanche, la connotation religieuse de l'examen de conscience ne serait pas un gros problème car il y a, au fait, un fort aspect spirituel de ces programmes des douze étapes où on fait ces inventaires ou bilans.  Un bilan moral de sa vie scrupuleux serait ma suggestion après avoir lu tous les commentaires ici.


----------



## Cilette

AmericanAbroad said:


> n inventaire de ce que l'individu a FAIT, les dommages qu'il a visité sur les autres ainsi que sur lui-meme.


C'est exactement la définition que Larousse donne de l'examen de conscience : examen approfondi de ses *actes*, du point de vue de leur valeur morale


----------



## AmericanAbroad

Cilette said:


> C'est exactement la définition que Larousse donne de l'examen de conscience : examen approfondi de ses *actes*, du point de vue de leur valeur morale


In that case, I stand corrected!    Dans ce cas, vous avez tout avez tout à fait raison!  Examen de conscience scrupuleux alors...


----------

